# bob sykes 4/19/2009



## sonicfisherman (Apr 8, 2009)

my first saltwater experience was great. being from south georgia i had only fished freshwater so i gave this saltwater a try and caught 4 spanish and missed 4 more all and all a fun day. cant wait to get the boat out and find some reds.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *sonicfisherman (4/19/2009)*my first saltwater experience was great. being from south georgia i had only fished freshwater so i gave this saltwater a try and caught 4 spanish and missed 4 more all and all a fun day. cant wait to get the boat out and find some reds.


Hey bud, congrats on the catch. You dont have to get a boat out to catch reds though you can catch them from shore !  Im pretty new myself and Ive caught several reds from shore in the last few days. I need to catch some of those spanish macks I keep hearing everyone talk about.


----------



## Drag Fever (Oct 3, 2007)

Give us some details, time of day, bait, tides. Looking to go sometime this weekend.


----------



## sonicfisherman (Apr 8, 2009)

i got out there about 2pm and was using live shrimp under a cork started using a stainless leader and wasnt getting any hit so i switched to a 2 foot #25 flouracarbon leader and the bite was on. had a problem for a while with the birds trying to eat my shrimp off the water so i tied on a white naked jighead to keep the shrimp down andactually got more hits this way. stayed till 7 but the bite really shutdown about 6.


----------



## B.CARR (Feb 4, 2008)

well it sounds like your HOOKED allready . Good report and tight lines.


----------



## supatooma15 (Mar 6, 2009)

Well done fella. Sounds like you got a fever comeing on. It might cause you to miss work.


----------

